# What's your favorite Strauss work on this list?



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

deleted, creating pole


----------



## guy (Jan 4, 2014)

...Where's the list? Is there supposed to be a list?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

please see my poll thread.


----------

